# Recumbent Bikes



## Gibsonator (Dec 6, 2018)

Looking to purchase a bike so i can start getting my cardio in fasted before work. I'm an early bird so for sure I'll put it to use, plus I'll be more inclined to put more time in rather than my usual preworkout cardio i always bail on after 15 mins to go lift lol.
Found this guy, thoughts and opinions?

Nautilus R614 Recumbent Bike https://www.amazon.com/dp/B00KVZM2V4/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_apa_i_JzlcCb5MTZV5M

View attachment 6925


if you have any suggestions in or around that price range, with a seat back, electronic, tall guy friendly please share!


----------



## Grizzly911 (Dec 6, 2018)

When I saw the listing the first thing I noticed was the seat and it turns out that a user posted a review about the seat. It is a Nautilus so that's one top of the line fitness company, it's features look good but I would say check out the other models of their recumbent bikes and read those reviews to make a more educated decision. Compare that bike with their other models and see what you can come up with.


----------



## Grizzly911 (Dec 6, 2018)

https://www.amazon.com/dp/B0764K1L9G/ref=emc_b_5_i 

This seat looks stronger and better built but if that is way out of your price range, look at some other brands like life fitness.


----------



## Jin (Dec 6, 2018)

Next he’ll be “drinking Soda!”


----------



## BRICKS (Dec 6, 2018)

I'd just say even if you get it if Amazon before you buy see if you can find it someplace to actually try it out a little. May not be possible, I know, but it helps if you can.


----------



## John Ziegler (Dec 6, 2018)

Ya try it out first especially if youre gunna be on it everyday 

These here are a great deal imo 

https://www.google.com/search?q=dil...oECAwQAg&biw=360&bih=520#imgrc=nijDXlZMpmesXM


----------



## Straight30weight (Dec 6, 2018)

Man I want a peloton. 2gs is outta my price range though


----------



## Jin (Dec 6, 2018)

Straight30weight said:


> Man I want a peloton. 2gs is outta my price range though


You want to do spin classes on line?

Wow. I thought there was hope for you.


----------



## Straight30weight (Dec 6, 2018)

Well duh. I’m not going in public and doing that shit, I gotta be in the privacy of my own home. Do they see you? Cuz I think it’d be hilarious to be butt ass naked killing an online spin class.


----------



## Jin (Dec 6, 2018)

Straight30weight said:


> Well duh. I’m not going in public and doing that shit, I gotta be in the privacy of my own home. Do they see you? Cuz I think it’d be hilarious to be butt ass naked killing an online spin class.



Thank you. 

I just vomited a little in my mouth thinking about your gigantic, sweaty, hair-covered ass sitting uncovered on a bicycle seat.


----------



## Gadawg (Dec 6, 2018)

https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=7bmyGI6qQwc

I posted this before but this is the perfect workout bike for both of you. Gives you that extra motivation right when you need it most.


----------



## Beezy (Dec 6, 2018)

Straight30weight said:


> Man I want a peloton. 2gs is outta my price range though



I just want the girls riding them in the commercials.


----------



## Beezy (Dec 6, 2018)

Gadawg said:


> https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=7bmyGI6qQwc
> 
> I posted this before but this is the perfect workout bike for both of you. Gives you that extra motivation right when you need it most.



Hahaha wtf


----------



## Straight30weight (Dec 6, 2018)

Jin said:


> Thank you.
> 
> I just vomited a little in my mouth thinking about your gigantic, sweaty, hair-covered ass sitting uncovered on a bicycle seat.


Good, now you can think about when I stand up for the hill climbs, wearing a headband.


----------



## snake (Dec 6, 2018)

Straight30weight said:


> Man I want a peloton. 2gs is outta my price range though



I'm not sure we can be friends anymore....


----------



## Straight30weight (Dec 6, 2018)

snake said:


> I'm not sure we can be friends anymore....


Think of it as a carrot being dangled out on front of a rabbit. 

Only I'm the rabbit and the chick on the screen is the carrot.


----------



## Gadawg (Dec 6, 2018)

Beezy said:


> Hahaha wtf



Gibs would have ab veins by xmas.


----------



## snake (Dec 6, 2018)

Gibs a recumbent bike is a great idea. I picked a used one up for like $100 on CL and it was well worth it. I don't like cardio in any form but I love the results. I needed to back off the road running after 3-4 months; back and quads pay a price. Those bikes are sweet on the back. I don't but you could hit cardio with it the day before squats with no ill effects. The intensity isn't there like road work but you can get your heart rate up and not destroy your squats in the process. 

You can also surf the internet while on it to pass the time. :32 (17):


----------



## Viduus (Dec 6, 2018)

I’d save the money and put it towards the gym membership. Even if it’s a second gym for variety. 

Do cardio with the same dedication you lift. Don’t bail early at the gym. You have more drive then that


----------



## Gibsonator (Dec 6, 2018)

Viduus said:


> I’d save the money and put it towards the gym membership. Even if it’s a second gym for variety.
> 
> Do cardio with the same dedication you lift. Don’t bail early at the gym. You have more drive then that



i don't bail early at the gym, i get to 15 mins on the treadmill and say fukk this shit i wanna lift somethin heavy. I have some spare time in the morning that i could be more productive with and then my cardio for the day doesn't get cut short, ya feel me playa??


----------



## Seeker (Dec 6, 2018)

why would a guy who lives by one of the most awesome beaches need something like that?


----------



## Gibsonator (Dec 6, 2018)

Seeker said:


> why would a guy who lives by one of the most awesome beaches need something like that?



good point, idk man, seems more convenient, and warmer inside


----------



## John Ziegler (Dec 6, 2018)

Gibsonator said:


> good point, idk man, seems more convenient, and warmer inside



im with you on that score of it 

fuk that sweating in the cold makes me sick everytime


----------



## jennerrator (Dec 6, 2018)

Gibsonator said:


> good point, idk man, seems more convenient, and warmer inside



Right now for sure...but fuuuck I loved going and running at the beach early morning on the weekends!


----------



## PillarofBalance (Dec 7, 2018)

Gibsonator said:


> Looking to purchase a bike so i can start getting my cardio in fasted before work. I'm an early bird so for sure I'll put it to use, plus I'll be more inclined to put more time in rather than my usual preworkout cardio i always bail on after 15 mins to go lift lol.
> Found this guy, thoughts and opinions?
> 
> Nautilus R614 Recumbent Bike https://www.amazon.com/dp/B00KVZM2V4/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_apa_i_JzlcCb5MTZV5M
> ...



You been here long enough to cut this fasted cardio bullshit right the **** out.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Dec 7, 2018)

gibs all them stand still cardio machine are garbage ..Get a bike and go for a hour ride..Its that simple..


----------



## Gadawg (Dec 7, 2018)

PillarofBalance said:


> You been here long enough to cut this fasted cardio bullshit right the **** out.




Im gonna fast the shit out of my cardio when I hit 240.


----------



## Viduus (Dec 7, 2018)

Gibsonator said:


> i don't bail early at the gym, i get to 15 mins on the treadmill and say fukk this shit i wanna lift somethin heavy. I have some spare time in the morning that i could be more productive with and then my cardio for the day doesn't get cut short, ya feel me playa??



I know you don’t bail early at the gym. I meant bail early on the cardio at the gym! Walk and curl man... walk and curl.


----------



## HijackedMyself (Dec 7, 2018)

Get a real bicycle and go outside. Pussy.


----------



## Gibsonator (Dec 7, 2018)

HijackedMyself said:


> Get a real bicycle and go outside. Pussy.



we aren't cool like that jack..
and to be clear I'm talking about 5 am cardio, coffee in hand kind of deal. 
anyways, I'm gonna do some price matching and most likely go with the bike i posted, seems solid enough to get the job done.


----------



## Straight30weight (Dec 7, 2018)

Gibsonator said:


> we aren't cool like that jack..
> and to be clear I'm talking about 5 am cardio, coffee in hand kind of deal.
> anyways, I'm gonna do some price matching and most likely go with the bike i posted, seems solid enough to get the job done.


I'm a little surprised people aren't all for it man. Think about, gonna sit and watch a movie? Hop on the bike and watch. 30 mins in the AM while sipping your coffee? Hop on the bike. It's like free cardio time.


----------



## Beezy (Dec 7, 2018)

Straight30weight said:


> I'm a little surprised people aren't all for it man. Think about, gonna sit and watch a movie? Hop on the bike and watch. 30 mins in the AM while sipping your coffee? Hop on the bike. It's like free cardio time.



I had a brutal leg day today, so this is a tough conversation right now. 
Like going grocery shopping after hitting a buffet. 
But that’s a pretty cool idea. We do family movie night at home, and it would be pretty cool to divide the movie time by number of people watching, and each person gets that amount of time on the bike while we watch it. 
It’s tough as hell to get everyone in the family plenty of exercise in the winter.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Dec 7, 2018)

Straight30weight said:


> I'm a little surprised people aren't all for it man. Think about, gonna sit and watch a movie? Hop on the bike and watch. 30 mins in the AM while sipping your coffee? Hop on the bike. It's like free cardio time.


If u train in the gym (weights) with the mindset it’s gonna be coffee in hand movie time u may as well not do it.. cardio training is no different it needs a level of intensity and focus to get results.At 6 5 270 I don’t expect gibs to be running up hills but put some damn effort into it


----------



## Straight30weight (Dec 7, 2018)

Bro Bundy said:


> If u train in the gym (weights) with the mindset it’s gonna be coffee in hand movie time u may as well not do it.. cardio training is no different it needs a level of intensity and focus to get results.At 6 5 270 I don’t expect gibs to be running up hills but put some damn effort into it


Who said it would be effortless? How could it be pointless? The man didn’t say it’s replacing whatever cardio he’s getting in the gym, he’s looking to maximize his time. Rather than sit at the table being ghey in the chat box at 5am sipping his latte, he could be peddling on a bike. I fail to see how that can’t be helpful. 

On the flip side if that, I totally agree that cardio needs to treated no differently than lifting. I may be wrong but I’m taking what gibs is saying as the stationary bike at home would be a supplement to his current cardio routine.


----------



## Gibsonator (Dec 7, 2018)

Don't worry I go full retard whatever it may be I'm doin


----------



## Bro Bundy (Dec 7, 2018)

Gibsonator said:


> Don't worry I go full retard whatever it may be I'm doin


its the only way


----------



## Bro Bundy (Dec 7, 2018)

Straight30weight said:


> Who said it would be effortless? How could it be pointless? The man didn’t say it’s replacing whatever cardio he’s getting in the gym, he’s looking to maximize his time. Rather than sit at the table being ghey in the chat box at 5am sipping his latte, he could be peddling on a bike. I fail to see how that can’t be helpful.
> 
> On the flip side if that, I totally agree that cardio needs to treated no differently than lifting. I may be wrong but I’m taking what gibs is saying as the stationary bike at home would be a supplement to his current cardio routine.


i know what u mean..I just see alot of guys get the wrong idea on how to do that part of training..I blame the name "cardio" makes people think of richard simmons


----------



## Straight30weight (Dec 7, 2018)

Lol Richard Simmons

I'm taking what you said to heart though. My personal cardio has been lackluster and more going through the motions than intense. I clearly need to ramp it up!


----------



## Gibsonator (Dec 8, 2018)

Alright ordered that sum bitch this morning, I'll update the thread with pics and a review


----------



## Gadawg (Dec 8, 2018)

Gibsonator said:


> Alright ordered that sum bitch this morning, I'll update the thread with pics and a review




Attaboy.  Let's see some calf veins!


----------

